# Pues ala...



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

...ya que nadie me felicita por mis nueve mil, lo hago yo.
Jo. Pensé que había gente por acá.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ...ya que nadie me felicita por mis nueve mil, lo hago yo.
> Jo. Pensé que había gente por acá.



Si te sirve un abrazote desde España, ahí va. Ya sé que es poca cosa, pero es sincero.
¡Felicidades, Juan! Es un gusto verte por aquí a menudo. 
¿Buena hora para un brindis?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> Si te sirve un abrazote desde España, ahí va. Ya sé que es poca cosa ¿Juát?, pero es sincero.
> ¡Felicidades, Juan! Es un gusto verte por aquí a menudo.
> ¿Buena hora para un brindis?



Se recibe con mucho cariño, gracias.
¿Estás segura del enlace que me envías?
Veo a Jennifer López... gracias... luego a Pacquiao... buéee... luego noticias de un equipo de fut mexicano... y otras desfilando.
Ya. Lo primero es la Jenni. Con esa señorita sí baila el señor, como decimos por acá.
Gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

Felicitats, Senyor Vilalta! Qué despiste imperdonable. Que siga usted igual de lúcido durante muchos más. Aquí va _un vermut i unes anxoves de l'Escala_, para picar.

Una abraçada


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko said:


> Felicitats, Senyor Vilalta! Qué despiste imperdonable. Que siga usted igual de lúcido durante muchos más. Aquí va _un vermut i unes anxoves de l'Escala_, para picar.



Jo, m'has fet el dia xicot, com diuen als anglesos!
Peto per tu.


----------



## cbrena

Yo en el enlace de Pina veo a Terelu Campos.  Que lo bailes bien de todos modos. 

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

cbrena said:


> Yo en el enlace de Pina veo a Terelu Campos.  Que lo bailes bien de todos modos.
> 
> ¡Felicidades!



Es que es un enlace especial para mí que sólo yo puedo ver. Ja.
Gracias.


----------



## Colchonero

Una cifra bonita, nueve mil. Siempre es un placer leerte, tocayo. Felicidades.


----------



## Vanda

Eu te felicito, Juan!  Pode aparecer mais para nos ajudar, também! Você vai ver o quanto vai aumentar o número de posts.


----------



## Agró

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Peto per tu.


¿Así que "petas por el Lurre", eh, bandido? 
(Ya sospechaba yo que había algo entre estos dos...)

Senyor Vilalta, moltes felicitats. Siga usted así por mucho tiempo.

Como ahora mismo no es hora de comer (aquí), no traigo nada. Pero avísame si a alguien se le antojan unas angulas o ancas de rana o kokotxas (blurrrp).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Colchonero said:


> Una cifra bonita, nueve mil. Siempre es un placer leerte, tocayo. Felicidades.



A pesar de nuestras irreconciliables diferencias fubtolísticas, recibo con aprecio tu saludo, tocayo. Gracias.



Vanda said:


> Eu te felicito, Juan!  Pode aparecer mais para nos ajudar, também! Você vai ver o quanto vai aumentar o número de posts.



Muito obrigado.



Agró said:


> ¿Así que "petas por el Lurre", eh, bandido?
> (Ya sospechaba yo que había algo entre estos dos...) Sí.
> 
> Senyor Vilalta, moltes felicitats. Siga usted así por mucho tiempo.
> 
> Como ahora mismo no es hora de comer (aquí), no traigo nada. Pero avísame si a alguien se le antojan unas angulas o ancas de rana o kokotxas (blurrrp).



Dejaré las kokotxas para otro día, gracias. Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations, Juan, pour ces 9 000 messages, qui sont autant d'aides pour les autres. 

C'est toujours un plaisir de te lire, alors n'hésite pas à venir faire un tour par chez nous. . 

Gros bisous de Madrid,

Gévy


----------



## bondia

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Jo, m'has fet el dia xicot, com diuen als anglesos!
> Peto per tu.



Qui diu aixó *als* anglesos?
Felicitats, Juan Jacob! A mi tampoc m'han felicitat mai.. 
petonets


----------



## Lurrezko

bondia said:


> Qui diu aixó *als* anglesos?
> Felicitats, Juan Jacob! A mi tampoc m'han felicitat mai..
> petonets



Prenc nota. Dels 6000 no te n'escaparàs.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gévy said:


> Toutes mes félicitations, Juan, pour ces 9 000 messages, qui sont autant d'aides pour les autres.
> 
> C'est toujours un plaisir de te lire, alors n'hésite pas à venir faire un tour par chez nous. .
> 
> Gros bisous de Madrid,
> 
> Gévy



Tiens, bonne idée! Merci et bisous aussi.



bondia said:


> Qui diu aixó *als* anglesos?
> Felicitats, Juan Jacob! A mi tampoc m'han felicitat mai..
> petonets



Qui si, que si felicitan por acá, ya verás. Gracias.



Lurrezko said:


> Prenc nota. Dels 6000 no te n'escaparàs.



Apuntado.


----------



## bondia

Lurrezko said:


> Prenc nota. Dels 6000 no te n'escaparàs.



Ai, quina por! 
No passa res si no em feliciten. Avui, entre el mal temps (meteorólogic) que no para de ploure, i el mal rotllo general (ja m'entens) tinc el dia "tonto".
Fins aviat, bona nit


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

bondia said:


> No passa res si no em feliciten. Avui, entre el mal temps (meteorólogic) que no para de ploure, i el mal rotllo general (ja m'entens) Calla, calla. Me llama la atención que el PP "sólo" haya obtenido medio millón de votos más que en 2008. Es decir, no ha aumentado drásticamente los que le han votado, sino que fue el PSOE el que perdió 5 millones de votos. ¡Me cachis la mar salá!
> Fins aviat, bona nit



Deu.


----------



## jprr

Félicitations, et "total respect"; tu as bien gagné le droit de t'envoyer quelques gueuses, une fois.
Et honni soit qui mal y pense


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

jprr said:


> Félicitations, et "total respect"; tu as bien gagné le droit de t'envoyer quelques gueuses, une fois.
> 
> J'aime bien la bière à la framboise.
> 
> Et honni soit qui mal y pense



Honni soit-il!

Merci.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Ala, ala, ala... a la de 1, a la de 2...¡A LA DE 164! desde que abriste el hilo... mais quel bavard, non mais ! 

Gracias por tu presencia y felicidades,

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ala... bada seas por acordarte tan gentilmente.
Un beso también.


----------



## swift

En momentos solemnes como éste, acuden a mi mente las sentidas palabras de José Abundio Meza Garro:

Felicidades, compañero


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gracias y fuerte abrazo, compañero.


----------



## swift

¿Ya se acabó la comida?


----------



## Paquita

Comment ça ??? 9000 posts et nous n'en avons rien su ? Tu as bien fait d'y remédier. 

 *Felicidades *​
On tâchera de faire mieux pour les 10 000 !

Bisous


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Merci bien, Paquit&.
Les 10 000, c'est pour bientôt.
Bise.


----------



## merquiades

¡Felicidades JJV!  ¡6000 ya!  No paras.  Pronto tendremos que felicitarte otra vez   Es un placer leerte como siempre. Sí, suelo leer más de lo que escribo. Así que puedes estar sin cuidado.  No te alcanzaré nunca.   Disfruta de tus ancas de rana.  Si tienes sed, yo prefiero una de éstas:  http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...&tbnw=210&start=0&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0    Brindemos por tí.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

merquiades said:


> ¡Felicidades JJV! ¡6000 ya! No paras. Pronto tendremos que felicitarte otra vez  Es un placer leerte como siempre. Sí, suelo leer más de lo que escribo. Así que puedes estar sin cuidado. No te alcanzaré nunca.  Disfruta de tus ancas de rana. Si tienes sed, yo prefiero una de éstas: http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&biw=1249&bih=548&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=ZIUUqmsrpzK9NM:&imgrefurl=http://realclubresorts.com/blog/food-and-drink/%C2%A1cerveza-beer/&docid=dmlDa2-LB-NcaM&imgurl=http://realclubresorts.com/cms/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/modelo_all_bottles.jpg&w=489&h=354&ei=BJXRTrvXNMy6hAfC0620DQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=943&vpy=247&dur=10148&hovh=191&hovw=264&tx=120&ty=98&sig=106275455686343332945&page=1&tbnh=152&tbnw=210&start=0&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0 Brindemos por tí.



Gracias... mi cerveza favorita, dicho sea de paso.

(El 6 va al revés, es 9 000)


----------



## Peterdg

Como es costumbre, llego tarde pero ahora tengo una excusa: el título del hilo. Anda, ¿quién adivina que "Pues ala" significa JJV?

Compatriota, 
*¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!

*​Y te ofrezco una cervecita belga, una de mis preferidas.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ah, voui, une Orval!
À ta santé, aussi, et merci bien, Peterdg!


----------



## romarsan

Imperdonable no haber visto este hilo antes y más imperdonable todavía no habértelo abierto, pero quiero que sepas que me encanta leerte y que siempre que entro al foro "te veo". Si, lo sé, excusas y más excusas, pero ya que llego tarde, al menos déjame enviarte un gran abrazo y la promesa de estar más atenta para tus 10.000.


----------



## swift

No pasa nada, Ro. Invítalo a una cerveza y verás como se alegra. 

El título de este hilo me da comezón cerebral porque pienso en canciones que empiezan con 'a la', como 'a la víbora, víbora de la mar...' y 'a la rueda, rueda', y así.


----------



## romarsan

¿Tú crees que le gustará? Vamos pues ...


----------



## blasita

Tarde, pero llego. La verdad es que me siento identificada ... Nadie me felicita a mí tampoco.

Pero tú sí que te lo mereces:

*¡Muchas felicidades, Juan!

*Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

swift said:


> No pasa nada, Ro. Invítalo a una cerveza y verás como se alegra.



Me conoces, me conoces...



romarsan said:


> ¿Tú crees que le gustará? Vamos pues ...



Exactamente. Gracias.



blasita said:


> Tarde, pero llego. La verdad es que me siento identificada ... Nadie me felicita a mí tampoco.



No, mujer, a veces los compañeros andan distraídos, nomás.
Gracias también.


----------



## albertovidal

¡*TARDE PERO SEGURO!

*Mes félicitations, Juan, pour tes 9 000 messages


I'm eagerly waiting for your 10 000!

Muchas gracias por todos tus aportes y por permitirme aprender tanto de ti.

Con esto, te saludo Un gran brindis


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

albertovidal said:


> ¡*TARDE PERO SEGURO!
> 
> *



Merci bien, cher ami.
Un abrazo también.


----------



## Nanon

albertovidal said:


> ¡*TARDE PERO SEGURO!
> *


Me uno.
Avec bières belges, tartines belges, vraies frites, etc. Et des bises !


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Nanon said:


> Me uno.
> Avec bières belges, tartines belges, vraies frites, etc. Et des bises !


Et ça fait plaisir!
Merci bien.


----------



## Calambur

Hum, me parece que me retrasé un poquito, y la verdad es que no sé si estoy incluida en la convocatoria, pues esperabas que hubiera gente por acá. Pero, bueh, viendo que has aceptado a ciertos revoltosos, me animo y te digo que es un gusto cruzarte en el foro.

¡Felicitaciones, Juan!, y en breve nos vemos para los 10.000.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Mujer, por favor. Acá caben todos. Y como acabo por fin de ver tu verdadera cara en tu perfil, más aún.
Muchas gracias. Nos vemos pronto.


----------



## utrerana

¡FELICIDADES!(= Félisitations!)
¡Qué barbaridad 9000 y pico! C'est merveilleux! Pues tu vas a ver la "peazo" de bière que yo te voy a envoyer. Si es que donde il y a neuronas se nota y el que vale, vale, no hay más que voir que los pots ressemblen la ONU, ¡qué de idiomas mon vieux!. Yo para liarte una "mijita" (que no una "pechá") te lo escribo con un mélange de langues y "palabros" andaluzas, "pa jacerte discurrí" vaya a ser que de tanta bière no te fonctionnent  ya las neuronas...Ça y est! je te l'ai promis, voici la cervecita, fresquita, con ese casco llenito de goutes de l'eau condensadas, esa bière que te la llevas a la bouche y parece que "taentrao el paraiso enterito" :
http://pancreas44.blogspot.com/2011/04/tomate-un-cruzcampo-fria.html
À te santé et à la sante de tous!
Un bisou!


----------

